# High water Ruby Horsethief Camping



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

I am taking a small group of newbies down in 2 days and flows are way up. Wanted to see if anyone had input on campsites. right now I have Cottonwood 4 and BR 7. Are either of these tough landings or buggy? Any preferences for campsites at high water? 

I helped a group 2 years ago that weren't able to stick the landing in Black Rocks but is has been awhile since I have been on at these flows. Thanks for the input.


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd be interested in any info on Salt Creek and Black Rocks 3 as well.


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Pay attention at Cottonwood, the eddies get really small in high water and there is a chance it will be buggy. I have not noticed to many bugs yet but we are getting close to that time of year. The eddy line at BR 7 can be strong so set up early and paddle hard. 

Depending on which Salt Creek you have, Salt 2 can be harder to land in high water and be careful pulling back out as there is a pile up of branches, trees etc you need to get around before starting down river. BR 3 usually has a good eddy but some of the beach will disappear so you may have to camp higher on the bank.


----------



## snowjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

How is rattlesnake going to be for pulling in? I googled it and there seems to big a big rock we might be able to get behind to land on Saturday. Our group is going for the arches then on down to BR 9. Appreciate the thoughts


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Rattlesnake does indeed have a big rock that creates a nice eddy you should be fine in that site, the eddy is deep. BR 9 also has a nice eddy that shouldn't be a problem getting in to.


----------



## snowjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the beta. Looking forward to an awesome trips with the kiddos.


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Is Cottonwood 4 the one that has the large tree(s) that can be roped off on? I'm trying to decide if well need extra sand stakes. Thanks.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got off yesterday, cotton wood camps can still use camp markers as tie offs, we still used sand stakes. Cotton wood 4 is the camp with the one lone tree about 100 ft from the river backed up by many other trees, still nice thou. Salt creek 1 looked like a bad landing, 2 looked nice. we camped at black rocks 4, no problem getting in, 5 will probably be some work(I always prefer 4 or 5). Blk rk 3 is kinda all by its lonesome, very little trees and rocks, I've never camped there but id say bring shade and yes there is a eddy there and very nice.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

We're heading down this weekend as well. CW 1 Saturday night, BR 4 Sunday and Monday nights. We prefer BR 4, so glad to hear the eddy isn't washed out.


----------



## akblair (Apr 27, 2004)

Any word on the Fault Line camps?


----------



## riverdude9 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Ruby-Horsethief camps*

Putting on Fri with little kids. Could see maybe 30k? Wondering if Beaver 2 and Blackrock 7 will be fun for kids?


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

riverdude9 said:


> Putting on Fri with little kids. Could see maybe 30k? Wondering if Beaver 2 and Blackrock 7 will be fun for kids?


Beaver 2 does not have a lot that would be fun for kids, but is a good campsite. BLM has marked the sites really well, so just start looking for Beaver 1 across from and after you go past Rattlesnake. I stopped there last weekend when it was half of 30k, and there could be some extra foliage to park in at higher water, but should otherwise be good. Easy to find if the sign is not under water. Good shade and nice main campsite.

I am trying to remember exactly which camp is BR7, but if I have it right it should have an eddy, even at high flow, and some rocks to play around. Not a ton of shade though, so plan to bring some along. BR area gets a lot of whirlpools and really weird water at high levels. I would not worry in a raft, but be very careful if anyone (especially kids) wants to play in the water.


----------



## snowjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

Just finished last Tuesday. BR7 is near the "rapid" where the river chokes down between the rocks. I would pull in upstream and scout your camp. The whirlpools were in at 18000ish. Make friends at BR9 if the kids want to swim.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

The new Canyonlands Rivermap Guide is out. You might find it helpful... but then, I am biased. Just sayin, yours, tom


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm headed down to run Ruby section tomorrow, as a day trip and will post with an update on campsites.
A lot of camps will be washed out at these volumes (22k+ this morning). Mee Corner will be under water. Mee 1 is a good camp. Mee 2, 3, 4 are OK, but no shade. Mee Canyon is good at this level. Excellent hiking up Mee Canyon with pools for swimming. At this volume, the Mee camps are a cinch to make time-wise.
The water is cold now, plus the current and hydraulics are big, fast, and powerful now, so please be vigilant with swimming.
Cheers.


----------



## scottmengel (May 1, 2015)

Looking forward to your report!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*Ruby Horsethief campsites*

All sites were open and it looked like none had been flooded. The beaches in the Black Rocks area were a bit thin due to the water level, but as of today's flows the river may have peaked so more should show. Take bug spray!
Cheers.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Quiggle said:


> Just got off yesterday, cotton wood camps can still use camp markers as tie offs, we still used sand stakes. Cotton wood 4 is the camp with the one lone tree about 100 ft from the river backed up by many other trees, still nice thou. Salt creek 1 looked like a bad landing, 2 looked nice. we camped at black rocks 4, no problem getting in, 5 will probably be some work(I always prefer 4 or 5). Blk rk 3 is kinda all by its lonesome, very little trees and rocks, I've never camped there but id say bring shade and yes there is a eddy there and very nice.


Quiggle, 

With regards to Salt Creek 1. Do you happen to remember if there is a small alcove upstream from the camp? I am wondering if we will be able to pull 3 boats in there at 16,000 cfs. 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d39.197504!4d-108.916649

Thanks!


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*ruby-horsethief trip*

Greetings. I've found Cottonwood camps to be buggy, with often a heavy dew in the mornings. I'm in agreement about the last camp there, CW 4 or 5 (?). at the current flow (15,800 this morning) there's not much of any eddies, so plan on having tie-off rope ready and a "hot landing". Fault Line camps are good at this level.
Thin eddies at Salt Creek as well, but the camps should not be flooded yet.
I'm also in agreement with previous comments on the Mee camps. I've camped at Mee Canyon in 2011 at almost 40k and it was great, with a pretty easy landing. (think about using a two line tie-off to secure your rigs).
Black Rock camps will be good, but as someone noted before beaches will be slim. The trick will be to recognize the sites from BR 4-9, so you can pull in against the currents. BR 7 is a nice camp and should not be under water yet either. Have Fun!
Cheers


----------



## chato (May 29, 2009)

*BR high water*

Came off river 6/15. Bugs were showing up in eve down in BR area. All the ones that held on during the wind event last week. High water pull in at BR 7 was not really possible in the wind. Watched several boats trying to get in... could not pull into the proper landing with wind and high water. BR 5,6,8,9 all looked great and were easy to pull in at between 22,000 and 24,000 CFS.


----------

